# Chopin's Variations Brillantes op.12



## Vizai (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi,

I am working on the programme note for my piano diploma exam. One of my 3 pieces is Chopin's Variations Brillantes op.12.

By now, I only know that this song is related to an opera called "Ludovic" originally composed by Louis Joseph Hérold (1791-1833), and later continued by Jacques Fromental Halevy in 1833 after Hérold’s death. So, is this piece from Chopin included in the opera or just have some relations to it?

I have been searching information all through the net but nothing really relevant is out there. Can anyone please tell me something about this piece?

Thanks!

Vizai


----------



## Akira (Jun 29, 2012)

*Chopin - Variations Brillantes*

Variations Brillantes:

Can anyone tell me some background stories about this music? Can't find anything very useful...

Thanks!


----------

